
Peterborough, New Hampshire - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peterborough,_New_Hampshire
======
peter_d_sherman
>"Peterborough is home to the first tax-supported free public library in the
United States. The Peterborough Town Library was founded at a town meeting on
April 9, 1833.[11]

This idea was revolutionary in a time when subscription libraries were
popular."

